# Babies crops are filled with water?



## WEEZIE (Jul 11, 2010)

HI Y'ALL! JUST A NEWBIE TO THIS SITE AND AM LOOKING FOR ANY ADVICE REGARDING BABIES CROPS SEEM TO BE FILLED WITH WATER. I THOUGHT IT WAS AIR AT FIRST BUT WHEN I PICKED THEM UP TO SEE IF I COULD GET THE AIR OUT, I REALIZED THEY ALL 3 WERE FULL OF WATER. I HAVE HAD BABY COCKATIELS YEARS AGO BUT NEVER HAD ANY PARENTS FEED JUST WATER? ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHY OR WHAT I CAN DO?? PLEASE??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please post some pix's


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi, again if you can post pix's that would help. I can tell more from pix's than I can from discriptions of what is going on. Try to get close-up. The easiest way to to take a pix from normal distance and then crop it so that just the bird fills up the entire pix. The pix would be helpful to determine id it is sour crop or just fluids. 

Also detail what the parents are feeding the babies and how old they are.


----------

